# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area) عطل شحن اصلاح عطل الشحن ايفون 5s

## nokiaphone

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اهداء الي منتدي المغربي للمحمول
اصلاح عطل الشحن ايفون 5s 
وكيفية اصلاح الجهاز بالطريقة السليمة  
اهــــــــــــداء من
اخوكم في اللة 
 ايمن حمدان  *

----------


## Aliloudz

مشكور

----------


## rachiddz16

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر

----------

